# H.R. 218 passes



## KenpoTex (Jul 9, 2004)

Chuck Canterbury, National President of the Grand Lodge, Fraternal Order of Police, hailed today's unanimous passage of H.R. 218, the "Law Enforcement Officers' Safety Act," in the United States Senate.

"Today's victory in the Senate was a long time in coming," said Canterbury. "For more than a decade this legislation has been the number one legislative priority of our nation's rank-and-file officers and of the Fraternal Order of Police. The Senate's unanimous vote on this bill, and the passage in the House by voice vote, demonstrate the truth of what we have said all along: this is a common sense bill that will make our nation, our neighborhoods, and our law enforcement officers safer."

The legislation, sponsored by Representative Randy "Duke" Cunningham (R-Calif.), was passed by the House in June. It exempts qualified active and retired law enforcement officers from State and local prohibitions with respect to the carrying of concealed firearms. It had previously passed the House on a 372- 53 vote in 1999 and, in March of this year, passed the Senate on a 91-8 vote when it was offered as an amendment to another bill.

"Every time this legislation has been considered by the House or the Senate it has passed," Canterbury said. "And President Bush, who is a strong supporter of this legislation and was a tremendous help to us in getting this bill through the House last month, is eager to sign the bill."

The Senate passed H.R. 218 without amendment, so the measure will now go to the White House to be signed into law by President Bush. Once signed, active and retired law enforcement officers will be able to carry their firearms even when traveling outside their own jurisdictions.
"Our victory in the Senate today owes a great deal to the leadership of Senator Orrin G. Hatch, the Chairman of the Judiciary Committee, and Senator Ben Nighthorse Campbell, the sponsor of the Senate companion bill to H.R. 218." Canterbury said. "The membership of the F.O.P. is particularly grateful to the Judiciary Committee's Ranking Member, Senator Patrick J. Leahy, the bill's chief cosponsor, without whom we would not have been able to get this bill off the ground. The F.O.P. is fortunate indeed to have such strong advocates in the United States Senate."

The Fraternal Order of Police is the largest law enforcement labor organization in the United States, with more than 318,000 members


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 9, 2004)

Excellent news!!!  This has been a long time coming!!
artyon:


----------



## Tgace (Jul 9, 2004)

Ted Kennedy must be about to rupture a major blood vessel......


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 9, 2004)

hmmm......
218 passes; Delaware is signing a .08 DUI law monday.....; Teddy flaming out is almost too much to ask. 
:boing2:


----------



## Tgace (Jul 9, 2004)

Welcome to the .08 club...jump in the waters fine.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jul 9, 2004)

I am wondering if the State of Kansas is having a problem we have had a Republican Governor and a Democrat Governor and they both vetoed the Concealed weapons bill as set forth by the House and Senate. I am wondering what is wrong with Kansas beside Dorothy and Toto.

Looks across the borders at all the armed citzens and starts looking at body armour lol.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 9, 2004)

> Welcome to the .08 club...jump in the waters fine.



We have been trying for years....and I am suprised it passed.  I found out the hard way too....call from my captain telling me to forget my day off on Monday as I will be attending the signing ceremony.


----------



## Tgace (Jul 9, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> We have been trying for years....and I am suprised it passed. I found out the hard way too....call from my captain telling me to forget my day off on Monday as I will be attending the signing ceremony.


Ouch....I wouldnt say it was THAT great!  OT?


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 9, 2004)

I think I will be calling it a half day on Monday, and then treating myself to a half day on Tuesday.  

Thoughts from Ted Kennedy...


> Anti-gun politicians have been the biggest hurdle for 'National Concealed Carry for Cops'. In 1998, the bill makes it through the House Judiciary Committee, but anti-gun opponents hold a press conference attacking 'National Concealed Carry' for Cops after the concealed carry provisions are expanded in committee. Early this year 'National Concealed Carry for Cops' was on the verge of Senate passage, until anti-gun amendments blocked the bill. Some of America's most noted anti-gun politicians have blasted the legislation, such as Massachusetts Senator Ted Kennedy, who spoke on the record about his fears of retired police officers carrying concealed "sniper rifles".
> 
> Another anti-gun politician from Massachusetts said he needed more reassurance that retired officers wouldn't be allowed to carry concealed "grenades".



I guess I will have to leave my grenades and my "concealable sniper rifle" home when I travel......


----------



## TonyM. (Jul 10, 2004)

Exellant news! Now I can send pinkertons to kill strikers again!


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 10, 2004)

I am unclear has to how the passage of this bill, when signed into law, is going to make me any safer.  In the legistlation, how is 'qualified' defined?

Mike


----------



## Seig (Jul 12, 2004)

To be "qualified" you must go to the range and show a standard of proficiency with your firearm, most jurisdictions require this two to four times a year.


----------



## Seig (Jul 12, 2004)

http://www.leaa.org/218/
Retirees must(complete text of bill) 


> (5) during the most recent 12-month period,
> 1
> has met, at the expense of the individual, the States
> 2
> ...


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jul 13, 2004)

Now here is an interesting question. How does this affect Reserve Officers and Reserve Deputy Sheriffs?


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 13, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> http://www.leaa.org/218/
> Retirees must(complete text of bill)


Thank you. Mike


----------



## Seig (Jul 13, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Now here is an interesting question. How does this affect Reserve Officers and Reserve Deputy Sheriffs?


That would depend on the jurisiction.
In Berkeley County, WV the reserve deputies are strictly volunteers with no police powers, they would not receive the benefit of this bill. In Frederick County, VA a mere 20 miles away, the reserve deputies are sworn law enforcement officers that have completed the academy and must maintain all the standards of a regular deputy, they would be covered under this bill as the law makes no real distinction between them.


----------

